# The future of tees



## robmalien (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey everyone! 
So where do you think is all going? Year after year we roll the dice, throw something on the wall and see what sticks, but when it comes to t-shirts designs(color, shape,form,etc) nothing is ever clear, I have my own thoughts and ideas, but what do you think its gonna be happening for the spring/summer 09?


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

I think all over printing is moving away... affliction burned it out. It will be the next FUBU.

I think 80's neon bright colors are in...


----------



## robmalien (Jan 14, 2009)

kriscad said:


> I think all over printing is moving away... affliction burned it out. It will be the next FUBU.
> 
> I think 80's neon bright colors are in...



Yeah, I agree with that, affliction did go overboard...
I thought 80's neon was gonna b huge last summer... who knows...


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

V neck tees seem to be the in thing and don't forget the organic go green craze.


----------



## robmalien (Jan 14, 2009)

i like the v-neck, as long as it isnt so low, some brands went nuts with it last season...


----------



## CarolynKinnison (Jun 2, 2007)

What is FUBU ? Affliction ?? newbee here.


----------



## CarolynKinnison (Jun 2, 2007)

I am intentionally avoiding all "GO Green" crap its a stupiid fad with a real stupid movement behind it, so I will instead focus on promotional (Except green stuff.)


----------



## Bougie (Jul 12, 2005)

I don't think tastes really change. I think basically the same kind of things are popular decade after decade.
Sometimes there is a fad. I think the three Pirates of the Carribean movies made pirate t-shirts quite a bit more popular for a while, but now that's over. For the most part, it's fairly clear to me now what people like on their t-shirts. In the very beginning I had no idea what would sell or why and I made some things that were well off the mark. If you're a beginner I suggest you stick with design ideas that you're very passionate about, because more likely than not, there are other people who like what you like. I've tried selling a huge variety of designs, so I've learned a lot about what people like and don't like. What they buy and don't buy. What works and doesn't work. What matters and what doesn't.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

I suggest watching a fashion channel on TV. You could get an idea of what colours and styles will be coming out.


----------



## WearMagic (Oct 31, 2008)

It looks like the ringer and contrasting color garments are on the up swing as well.


----------



## fantis (Jan 16, 2009)

CarolynKinnison said:


> What is FUBU ? Affliction ?? newbee here.


hey carolyn,
FUBU and affliction are clothing brands. Affliction is a very popular t-shirt brand with alot of allover prints( as their tshirt designs).

F


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

The better fashion magazines will give you color direction. Sites like Threadless and the other "submit your design" sites might give you an idea of what images are popular. A number of corporations monitor sites like this and the "urban art" magazines for direction. We advertised in some of these magazines and were contacted by a number of the chain stores.


----------



## Bougie (Jul 12, 2005)

All I can see from threadless is that many people like to make very weird designs.
But I don't like making weird designs myself.


----------



## Nostalgic Ray (Feb 6, 2008)

I have seen a slow transition back to the "80s". I think it will hit late this year. Im seeing more neon in the future.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Nostalgic Ray said:


> I have seen a slow transition back to the "80s".


Not slow enough for my tastes.

Actually, it's a good example of the trends being very different depending on your target audience. 80s is definitely huge in electro music fans, and especially people under 21.

I think those born in 1988-1989 are the most enthusiastic about 80s fashion - young enough not to have experienced it, but just old enough to claim a stake on the decade.

For those in the 25-40 range, there's a bit of nostalgic interest, but you're not going to get them to go back to donning neon and wearing legwarmers. Once was more than enough.

So if your market is college kids... 80s. If you're going for an older market, in my opinion there's a backlash.


----------



## Bougie (Jul 12, 2005)

> 80s is definitely huge in electro music fans


You mean electronic dance music? A cashier at the market played a dance song ("We like to party" by the Vengaboys) and she said "the 80's Rule!" But that song is from 1998 or 99. I think most of the big dance hits are from the 90's. The 80's had a lot of "new wave" music and some punk rock and some good pop music too.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Bougie said:


> You mean electronic dance music?


Yup.



Bougie said:


> A cashier at the market played a dance song ("We like to party" by the Vengaboys) and she said "the 80's Rule!" But that song is from 1998 or 99.


That sums up a lot of what I might say about that demographic 



Bougie said:


> I think most of the big dance hits are from the 90's. The 80's had a lot of "new wave" music and some punk rock and some good pop music too.


It's 80s fashion that's huge with current electro fans. The _music_ is mostly current (although often with retro influences or the occasional track thrown in for camp value), but the fashion isn't.

Same with the dance/hip hop crossover guys like Kanye. Seems to be a big convergence happening there.

Every decade has huge dance hits, they're just mostly cringe worthy ten years later. Well, the fashions too, but people seem more willing to revisit that.


----------

